# Squirrels



## katarina3206 (Mar 22, 2012)

How do I stop squirrels from climbing up my screens and making holes in the screens ?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Shoot them. trap them, remove whatever it is there jumping up on to get up there.
Watch and see why there climbing up there, not a normal thing for them to do inless you have a bird feeder sitting or near the window.


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

When squirrels get on our deck and house, we shoot them and they leave us alone for a long time. Where we live we can do that. If you can harass them in other ways it could work for you. Pellet guns? Rat traps? 

Consider trimming/cutting limbs, branches, etc. Joe is right about the bird seed. Spilled seeds bring rats, squirrels, mice, etc.


----------

